# Too simple to post here?



## PenMan1 (Mar 10, 2011)

I got several PMs asking for explination as to how I "quickly" paint pen tubes. It actually took longer to take these five snapshots of the jig than it took to make the jig. The plumber's putty stays in the tube until after the tubes have been glued into the blanks and the glue has dried.

It was easier to post photos than to describe this 10 second jig. The Jig works equally well with brush or spray paint.




 

 http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=17628


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 10, 2011)

I did not ask for it but thanks.  Gives me a few other ideas.

Ed


----------



## omb76 (Mar 10, 2011)

Interesting... I didn't realize that people use a jig to paint the tubes.  I just put my tube on the end of an insertion tool, spray, and close the handle of the tool in one of drawers of my tool cabinet for about 5 minutes until dry... repeat with the other tube.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey, that's my phone! :biggrin:
I like the plumbers putty idea.


----------



## snyiper (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL I hang my by a wire and paint then hang the wire....My we are a frugal lot!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 10, 2011)

Andy, thats almost like my powdercoating rig, except it has screws into an aluminum plate.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 10, 2011)

omb76 said:


> Interesting... I didn't realize that people use a jig to paint the tubes. I just put my tube on the end of an insertion tool, spray, and close the handle of the tool in one of drawers of my tool cabinet for about 5 minutes until dry... repeat with the other tube.


 

YOU ACTUALLY PAID $10 for an INSERTION TOOL? Somebody revoke his Cheapskate Penmaker's License:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## omb76 (Mar 10, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> omb76 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting... I didn't realize that people use a jig to paint the tubes. I just put my tube on the end of an insertion tool, spray, and close the handle of the tool in one of drawers of my tool cabinet for about 5 minutes until dry... repeat with the other tube.
> ...



LOL!  I bought it before I knew any better!  Also I think it's part of my OCD nature!  :biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 10, 2011)

omb76 said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > omb76 said:
> ...


 

LOL:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
You can tell from the pix that I have OCD also. Overtly Clutter Disorganization:biggrin:

Seriously, with this jig you can paint as many tubes as you have nails at one time. With the insertion "tool" ...Paint one tube...wait 30 minutes...etc. Us overly cluttered disorganizers...may lose the second tube before the first one dries.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 10, 2011)

Insertion tools. We have to remember we are turners here. Not just pen makers or pen installers. You can make tons of insertion tools for very little money and in this case for painting tubes. Go to home center and buy yourself some lengths of dowels you feel will encapsulate all your tube sizes. Take them home and now the tricky part, turn them down to the same taper as the insertion tool. Take all of 5 minutes apiece. If you want to get fancy drill an appripriate hole on the fat end where you can now screw it onto a waiting screw that protrudes from a board set up with many of these screws.


----------



## moke (Mar 10, 2011)

Wait...Wait...Pen tube insertion tool?  I thought you were SUPPOSED to have CA on your fingers ALL the time!!!!  I haven't had finger prints in almost two years now!  I tried epoxy but I had to clean that off with acetone cause it was too sticky...I just felt wrong with my fingers clean!!


----------



## Atherton Pens (Mar 10, 2011)

moke said:


> Wait...Wait...Pen tube insertion tool?  I thought you were SUPPOSED to have CA on your fingers ALL the time!!!!  I haven't had finger prints in almost two years now!  I tried epoxy but I had to clean that off with acetone cause it was too sticky...I just felt wrong with my fingers clean!!



+1 on the CA'ed fingers.  People see me gnawing my fingers and think I'm biting my nails.....

Little do they know I'm trying to remove a layer of CA.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Mar 10, 2011)

*one more*

I put several tubes on a wood dowel and enough painters tape at the end of the "stack" to hold 'em in place.  I then can sand all of them at once, like waxing a pool que, and then paint them with spray Rustoleum.  Clamp the whole shebang in a vise till dry and your good to go.  No need to plug the ends this way.
WB


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 10, 2011)

OK, semi-newbie here with a question........ What exactly is an insertion tool and what is it's function?  I've made a few hundred pens but never used one, what am I missing?


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 10, 2011)

I use an old center punch as an insertion tool and to hold the tube to paint it.  I have a pegboard 'shelf with small dowels to put the tubes onto.  Shelf is divided into jr./ sierra/ etc. so I don't get confused at to what's what.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 10, 2011)

George it's just a tapered 'tool' to insert the glued tube into your drilled blank.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 10, 2011)

Man, you guys go all out...My insertion tool is a small dowell with masking tape rolled up it til it gets thick enough to keep from going any futher into the tube. When it gets too hard from too much CA, I cut the tape off and start all over. Thats cheap.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 10, 2011)

Andy, nice job painting the block and all without getting any on that slab of wood that it's setting on! :biggrin::biggrin::wink:

I have that same phone, too. 

Now to go make an insertion tool (insertion tool: tool used to press out plumbers putty as your trying to glue tubes into pen blanks) :biggrin:


----------



## InvisibleMan (Mar 10, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> OK, semi-newbie here with a question........ What exactly is an insertion tool and what is it's function?  I've made a few hundred pens but never used one, what am I missing?



It's a long, thin tubular unit that gets glued to the inside of the tube so you can't take it out.

I may be real bad with CA.


----------



## RDH79 (Mar 10, 2011)

How much bigger do you drill the hole in the blank?If i paint the tube and the inside of the blank i cant get the tube in.It just scrapes it off.


----------



## philb (Mar 11, 2011)

What paint are you using these? Looks quicker than brushing on!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 11, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> Insertion tools. We have to remember we are turners here. Not just pen makers or pen installers. You can make tons of insertion tools for very little money and in this case for painting tubes. Go to home center and buy yourself some lengths of dowels you feel will encapsulate all your tube sizes. Take them home and now the tricky part, turn them down to the same taper as the insertion tool. Take all of 5 minutes apiece. If you want to get fancy drill an appripriate hole on the fat end where you can now screw it onto a waiting screw that protrudes from a board set up with many of these screws.


 

JT gets to keep his license!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## CharlesSharp (Mar 11, 2011)

I use a center punch or a nail set to insert tubes.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 11, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> OK, semi-newbie here with a question........ What exactly is an insertion tool and what is it's function? I've made a few hundred pens but never used one, what am I missing?


 
Another way for the pen-companies to make money off our backs?

I suppose there is a place for it - perhaps those that have some difficulties with Arthritic hands and find it hard to get those pesky tubes in the blanks quick enough before the CA starts to set on them (or are just slow - no I'm not talking personally here ) would benefit from something like this - but honestly if you want something to hold the tube while you shove it in the blank you really can make something like JT described.

_Linda_


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 11, 2011)

RDH79 said:


> How much bigger do you drill the hole in the blank?If i paint the tube and the inside of the blank i cant get the tube in.It just scrapes it off.


 

It's really only thousandths.  I would use sandpaper wrapped around a sturdy dowel (or alternatively a pencil or chopstick.)


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 11, 2011)

IPD_Mrs said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> > OK, semi-newbie here with a question........ What exactly is an insertion tool and what is it's function? I've made a few hundred pens but never used one, what am I missing?
> ...


Maybe that's why I never used the tool, I just didn't need it. Boy, pen turners are the tool buyingest bunch I have ever run across.


----------



## randywa (Mar 11, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> OK, semi-newbie here with a question........ What exactly is an insertion tool and what is it's function? I've made a few hundred pens but never used one, what am I missing?


 
Since my last dr. visit, I refuse to have anything to do with insertion tools.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 11, 2011)

randywa said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> > OK, semi-newbie here with a question........ What exactly is an insertion tool and what is it's function? I've made a few hundred pens but never used one, what am I missing?
> ...


 I could have done without that thought in my head.


----------



## omb76 (Mar 11, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> Insertion tools. We have to remember we are turners here. Not just pen makers or pen installers. You can make tons of insertion tools for very little money and in this case for painting tubes. Go to home center and buy yourself some lengths of dowels you feel will encapsulate all your tube sizes. Take them home and now the tricky part, turn them down to the same taper as the insertion tool. Take all of 5 minutes apiece. If you want to get fancy drill an appripriate hole on the fat end where you can now screw it onto a waiting screw that protrudes from a board set up with many of these screws.


 
What is wrong with buying an insertion tool?  If you want to get down to basics get rid of the lathe and just whittle a pen from a stick.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 11, 2011)

I use an old mandrel rod, stick it in a drilled hole in a 1X4 and load the tubes on the rod. Can do three razor tubes at once.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 11, 2011)

omb76 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Insertion tools. We have to remember we are turners here. Not just pen makers or pen installers. You can make tons of insertion tools for very little money and in this case for painting tubes. Go to home center and buy yourself some lengths of dowels you feel will encapsulate all your tube sizes. Take them home and now the tricky part, turn them down to the same taper as the insertion tool. Take all of 5 minutes apiece. If you want to get fancy drill an appripriate hole on the fat end where you can now screw it onto a waiting screw that protrudes from a board set up with many of these screws.
> ...


 

Absolutely nothing is wrong with it. Go for it. By the way there are those that actually whittle pens and some are fantastic. I always wished I could carve.

OK Mike and Linda, the new name looks weird. I have to stop and think who is answering:biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> OK, semi-newbie here with a question........ What exactly is an insertion tool and what is it's function? I've made a few hundred pens but never used one, what am I missing?


 
Hey, Newbie:biggrin:. A pen insertion tool is a device either purchased or shop made that serves the purpose of providing practice of removing CA glue from a cylindrical rod that has been solidly attached to a brass pen tube:biggrin:

I hope this clears it up for you.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wood Butcher said:


> I put several tubes on a wood dowel and enough painters tape at the end of the "stack" to hold 'em in place. I then can sand all of them at once, like waxing a pool que, and then paint them with spray Rustoleum. Clamp the whole shebang in a vise till dry and your good to go. No need to plug the ends this way.
> WB


 

Bill, The reason I use the plumber's putty is because it also serves to keep the glue out of the inside of the tube when gluing it to the blank. After the glue is dry, I simply push out the putty with a transfer punch(and put the putty back in the container and reuse it) . This eliminates the need to clean glue or chamfer pen tubes, and "kills two birds with one stone" by allowing me to pait the edges of the pen tube (top and bottom).

I do keep a shotgun bore brush near by to make the inside of the tube sparkly clean.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 12, 2011)

Andy, I'm going to go out on a limb here and take an opposite stance from most who have replied ................ I like your idea, it's simple, any scrap of wood will work and is efficient. *THANK YOU for taking the time from your day to take the photos then starting the thread to SHARE your idea with us. *

When I see threads like this with someone SHARING an idea, then the majority of members chiming in with.... "Yeah but I have a better way" or making the original poster defend his or her method, it makes me wonder why didn't these members with all the answers didn't just start their own thread SHARING what they know?

I've done some exhaustive tests and the best I can calculate it takes just as long to click on the "NEW THREAD" button as it does to click the "ADD REPLY" button in an existing thread! I wonder why more people don't share their ideas, perhaps it's more fun to compare than share!

Oh, I almost forgot, I'm not a newbie, I'm a semi-newbie!:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 12, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Andy, I'm going to go out on a limb here and take an opposite stance from most who have replied ................ I like your idea, it's simple, any scrap of wood will work and is efficient. *THANK YOU for taking the time from your day to take the photos then starting the thread to SHARE your idea with us. *
> 
> When I see threads like this with someone SHARING an idea, then the majority of members chiming in with.... "Yeah but I have a better way" or making the original poster defend his or her method, it makes me wonder why didn't these members with all the answers didn't just start their own thread SHARING what they know?
> 
> ...


 
Well George I am going to have to disagree with part of what you said. Mainly about chiming in with other ideas. I don't think you would get 4 pages and counting if all you had was a photo of his method. Yes that is great and is his method and he did take the time to shoot the photos and "explain" not "defend" his method. I think it opens up a conversation and provides more than one method of doing this. Sometimes things take a turn for left field and a post gets so-called hijacked and that becomes a misfortune. Sometimes people may come across as if their method is the best but I don't read that at all here. I read good discussion on this topic. Sure we all have our methods but how many times has something get started and someone chimes in with their expeirence and someone walks away with a fresh idea to try. This would be hard to calculate but I bet it happens lots of times. I know it has for me on occassion.

To start a ton of new topics on basically the same subject, is not something I want to see. Just a point of view and I am sure there are those that will also disagree with me but it is an opinion.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 12, 2011)

More restraint being used.


----------



## Bobalu (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey,Andy. If you get a patent on that thing, let me know. I'll have to hide mine should you visit my shop. I have the V-12 model (12 finishing nails). Good idea using plumbers putty. I've been using Play-Doh, which I had to make a special trip to WalMart to purchase and feel foolish holding it in the checkout line, unless I have the Grandkids in tow. Wouldn't get that feeling with a can of plumbers putty. I bet if I looked I'd find 4 or 5 cans of that stuff stashed somewhere in my garage. You use it once and can never find it next time you have a need, so it just accumulates. Good tip. Hope you get my tongue-in-cheek humor.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Bobalu said:


> Hey,Andy. If you get a patent on that thing, let me know. I'll have to hide mine should you visit my shop. I have the V-12 model (12 finishing nails). Good idea using plumbers putty. I've been using Play-Doh, which I had to make a special trip to WalMart to purchase and feel foolish holding it in the checkout line, unless I have the Grandkids in tow. Wouldn't get that feeling with a can of plumbers putty. I bet if I looked I'd find 4 or 5 cans of that stuff stashed somewhere in my garage. You use it once and can never find it next time you have a need, so it just accumulates. Good tip. Hope you get my tongue-in-cheek humor.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 

Too funny, Bob! You mentioned one of the reasons (feeling foolish buying it) that I use plumber's putty instead of play-doh. Also, it's cheaper here and is more easily reusable.

I like this method because it allows the paint to "self-level" by dripping off of the bottom of the tube, thus eliminating the "blob" of paint on the bottom of that flecks off when poking the tube into the blank.

I LIKE hearing all the other ideas. I simply posted this because several PMs asked how I kept the paint from flaking off...This is it.  the putty also keeps me from having to scrape paint and glue from the inside of the tube.

I always thought there was only ONE way to make a pen until Texatdurango posted his article "another way to make a pen". While this little post is in NO WAY similar to that post, I thought it might present another perspective.

George's post caused a paridgm shift in my world. I now make more pens "another way" than the traditional way.

I simply had several requests for this information and it seemed quicker to post than answer them all.

When someone else here comes up with an efficient 5 second jig.....That's what I'll be using.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 12, 2011)

I painted my first tubes this week 
I hit a couple of screw ups along the way
I used a tapered dowel to hold the tubes and then transferred them to sit down and around a screw that was in a board to dry.  The end was touching the wood so I understanding why you want them suspended.
 
I like the wire idea - I bought some of the PSI lacquer dip finish (NOT AGAIN)
The wires are about the only good thing that came from that kit!
I could use the wires and hang them.
 
Is the putty in the tube there to suspend on the nail / screw - you are only putting enough to keep it stable on the nail?
 
I ran into another problem any suggestions on how to fix would be great.
 
I have these great looking clear cast with metallic swirled colors – the first was a clear with metallic Gold - I painted my tubes metallic emerald green - It looked really cool! BUT I had a couple of spots that clouded up white and ruined the entire look!
Is this because of the CA, the rough texture and coloring from drilling the blank - or a combo of both?
On the next try I painted the tubes and inside the blanks - No whitening this time but it could still be better - the paint had a scaly look to it, it was not the smooth solid color I would have rather had -  I am using Testers Spray paint is this the correct paint to be using?
 
I will be trying the Clear Epoxy instead of CA for the next try 
Any other suggestions?
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 12, 2011)

65GTMustang said:


> I like the wire idea - I bought some of the PSI lacquer dip finish (NOT AGAIN)
> The wires are about the only good thing that came from that kit!
> I could use the wires and hang them.
> 
> ...


 
Kevin:
I use the putty for two purposes:
To suspend the bottom of the tube so that overspray or "over applied" brush paint drips off the bottom

The second reason is to keep the inside of the tube from getting cluttered with overspay and glue when inserting the tube. I let the putty stay in until the blank has completely dried and then simply push out the putty with a transfer punch.

As far as your last question. IMHO, reverse blank painting cures most of the "dreaded glue pocket" problems. 

I much perfer ceramcote acrylic paint to Testors and all of the others that I have tried. It seems to cover better with one coat and doesn't fleck off as much as the others.

MesquiteMan turned me on to that paint and it is the only one I have found that does an adequate job on the inside of clear cactus blanks. I'm not saying it is the best.....simply what has been working for me.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 12, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> OK Mike and Linda, the new name looks weird. I have to stop and think who is answering:biggrin:


 

Oh my .... more confusion in the ranks ... what to do what to do :wink::biggrin:

Let's see my sister and I used to identify ourselves like this *she* would say "I'm the sweet one" and I would say "I'm the bad one." I could just change my avatar to reflect that last statement ...ponder.


----------



## Curly (Mar 12, 2011)

*Oh! Oh! My turn!*

One more question Andy if you don't mind.

Do you wipe the tubes down with a solvent to clean of any residual oils from the putty and your fingers? If you do what kind? 

Oops that was 2 questions. 

Pete


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 12, 2011)

Now this is exactly what I have found the IAP to be all about.  Not to irritate the ladies on site, but this is exactly how the male mind works.  One throws out an idea and everyone else tries to improve on it.  We just think different than our ladies do.  Not better, just different.

Andy, your idea for painting is wonderful.  I have an air brush and I will be getting it out of the drawer it has resided in for the last 15 years.  It now has a job, thank you.  I believe I have been using the putty way too thin, it falls out on slims. 

Much to my chagrin, I actually have and use a genuine 'insertion tool' that came with my 'starter kit' from PSI.  This is all I have ever used to slide the tube into the blank.  How do the real turners manage to get the tube in the blank?  Inquiring mind wishes to know a better way.
Charles


----------



## larryc (Mar 12, 2011)

omb76 said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > omb76 said:
> ...



You really don't have OCD until you call it "CDO"


----------



## Curly (Mar 12, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> How do the real turners manage to get the tube in the blank?  Inquiring mind wishes to know a better way.
> Charles



Real turners just push it in with their bare fingers. They are the ones walking around with bits of sandpaper, sawdust and other body parts stuck on their fingertips.  They are also the ones that ignore other safety rules and get nasty diseases when they are old. :bulgy-eyes: The smart turners still use their fingertips but use disposable gloves to keep the glue off.  :biggrin:

Pete


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 12, 2011)

No the real turners are the ones that can go rob that bank to pay for all the toys and not get caught because they don't leave any fingerprints behind. So much CA glue on them. :biggrin:


----------



## Lenny (Mar 12, 2011)

I think I have bought my last can of Play-Doh .... thankfully.:biggrin:

I still have to get some of that paint though. 

I successfully painted tubes and the inside of the blanks recently,(with rustoleum)  only to have major glue failure (epoxy). I don't think I got a good bond to the tube. :frown:
I've got to either try that paint or stick to using the nickel or black tubes.


----------

